# Winston English Bully Just Before His Accident



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is my little boy just before his accident.

[Click on the pics]


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Winston is beautiful.I hope he gets better soon.
Chris


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He is gorgeous


----------



## Bentley2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh he is adorable, how old is he? Bentley has just turned 7 months


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Cheers guys!

Winston is now 14 weeks old, your Bentley is ace!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I just love Winston.. he's one of the cutest pups on here IMO. Such a little sweetheart!

That little pig is never far away from him is it! lol


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats a nice thing to say Bee 

Lovin your cats they are so perfect.


----------



## Bentley2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh, bentley was 12 weeks when we got him, they are so small and cuddly at that age


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Winston is gorgeous, very very cute,


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

JeyrameXRu said:


> Hello boys and girls ;-)
> Anybody can give me url to the XRumer's homepage?
> Or maybe some info...
> 
> ...


what????


----------

